# SENTRA CUSTOM SUBWOOFER ENCLOSURE HELP?



## HouseHead (Oct 10, 2005)

I have a 2002 Nissan Sentra SER. I have 2 Earthquake Magma 12's on the way that require 1.0 cubic feet of space each. Id like to make a box out of MDF that will fit in the trunk nicely and still leave a little space. I want it to look like the box is made for the car and not just a box sitting in there. has this been done? Thanks!
-DJ


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

your best bet for room would to be either build 2 seperate boxes, one on each side of the car, or have the box built and mounted flush against the back seat, leaving room in the front.

As far as looking like its made for the car my system is pretty much just a regular box with a small board covered in perforated vynal tha is made to fit the width of the trunk. Mine is held up by my amp racks, but you could easily bolt it down the the box or use L brackets and bolt it to the floor.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

This kind of question would probably get more responses if it was moved/reposted in the Audio forum.

Have fun with the new subs!


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

If you wanted to maximize space and make it look like it was made/built within the car....like xbrandonx said ...doing individual boxes is your best bet.....but for it to be more flush mouned...youll probably want to opt for doing some custom fiberglass work....got any pics of the trunk ?

If so...I might be able to find a friend with the same car, and build 2 seperate boxes for you ....

I just need the specs on the subs ...


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

I have a spare subwoofer box, about the size you are looking for that was built for me. I had 2 12" Infinity subs put in there. This box however may be a little wider than you might want, as it fits in the part of the trunk close to the back of the car. If you have the fold down seats you will have room behind the subs for some small things, like a few bags. If you are interested in it let me know, as I have been trying to get rid of it for almost a year.


----------



## HouseHead (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks for all your help guys. i went ahead and took some measurements and built myself a box out of mdf that fits quite nicely. it took some math to figure out the exact dimensions to equal 1 cubic ft per sub. but if anyone wants to dimensions let me know. it leaves me a MASSIVE amount of space as well as I took the cardboard floor out and made a floor out of plywood with hinges so that it opens up to get to my tire and leaves a compartment down there. I believe the box is only 8 deep 38 wide and 14 1/2 high or somewhere around there. i cant wait to get my subs now lol. cheers to all! - DJ
myspace.com/danielferguson


----------



## newbiect (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey I have had 2 Alpine Type-S 12's taking up my trunk in a huge alpine sub box, would be awesome if you could send me those dimensions haha


----------

